# Allwinner Tablet A13-MID, Android 4.0.4 GROSSES Problem!!



## Jason1577 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Prob.
Ich habe ein Tablet A13-MID mit Android 4.0.4, dieses hätte ich gerne auf 4.1 geUpdated.
Gerootet ist es.
Jetzt habe ich wahrscheinlich den falschen Kerneltreiber im im ADB intigriert und das ADM ausgeführt.
Grosses Prob., beim einschalten zeigt zwar das Android Männchen an, aber dann bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz...
Wie kann man das Tablet rebooten. *schwitz*
im PC zeigt es an, das ein novo7Legend Treiber Installiert ist, aber das ist er nicht, wie bekommt man den wieder runter?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## OctoCore (16. Oktober 2013)

Wenn das Tablet wegen der falschen Treiber nicht hochkommt und man deshalb auch nicht mehr per ADB ans Dateisystem kommt, ist die simpelste Methode, die Firmware komplett neu zu flashen. Man kann aber auch versuchen, einfach das System-Image (system.img) allein per fastboot neu zu flashen.

Falls du doch noch ins Dateisystem kommst, dann
- entweder die Dateien entfernen oder (falls Originaldateien überschrieben wurden)
- die Originaldateien (die du vor der Aktion gesichert hast) wieder reinkopieren.


----------

